

Pitched my idea, positive feedback, then no responds - hansselten

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve pitched my idea to a company that works in the field my idea is aimed at. I was looking for a partnership. They were very positive and asked for my Skype to continue the discussion.<p>I&#x27;ve replied them 36 hours ago and still don&#x27;t have a responds. Should I send another email?<p>Was it stupid of to not have them sign a NDA first?<p>Regards,<p>Hans (Netherlands)
======
century19
36 hours is a very short amount of time, certainly if you are dealing with a
bigger company. They can need time for internal discussions and probably have
other projects to work on too. Too soon to worry I would think!

~~~
hansselten
Thanks!

------
JSeymourATL
Don't over think this-- back away now, ping them in a weeks time. Try once a
week for a month, then move on. But don't ever convey that you are needy or
desperate.

We've all had prospective partners and clients who gave great tonality in the
initial conversations, only to go dark. Stuff happens, people get busy or lose
interest.

Here's a good read by Oren Klaff on Pitching >
[http://pitchanything.com/book/](http://pitchanything.com/book/)

~~~
hansselten
Thanks!

------
dleskov
Emails get lost, most often in Junk Mail boxes.

When I don't hear back from someone within a reasonable time frame, I follow
up with a short email asking if my previous email about this and that was
received. If I do not get anything back either within a day or two, I call
with exactly the same question: "I sent you an email about <subject> on <date>
but have not heard back, so just want to make sure it found its way to your
inbox". More often than you would think the person I called would either find
my emails in their junk folder, do not find them at all, apologize for
overlooking them, or apologize for not replying sooner. (And sometimes they
would say they replied and I would find their replies in my junk folder.)

~~~
hansselten
Thanks for the great advice. The thing is that I did get a positive responds
on my first email saying that they wanted to send me a NDA en my email really
got them thinking.

They also suggested a Skype meeting.

After this I send 2 emails without any reply. I'm going to wait for the
weekend and then try contacting them again.

------
canterburry
Sometimes entering discussions with a potential partner trigger an internally
required process of due diligence. This means the company is required to go
out and find other potential partners to compare against. While they may not
find any, they are required to do this search in order to prove they are not
giving preferential treatment to one supplier.

Just a maybe.

~~~
hansselten
Thanks

------
nm_101
Joint ventures can take forever to sort out as they are not their current
business priority.

~~~
hansselten
What would you think is the appropriate time to get in touch again? A week?

------
27182818284
>Was it stupid of to not have them sign a NDA first?

No don't worry about it.

~~~
hansselten
That's what I said to them when they suggested to send me a NDA. I don't
really believe in NDA's.

------
petervandijck
Yes you should keep sending emails until you get the next meeting OR a no.

Most likely, they just got busy.

Send another email now. And then send one every 2-4 days.

~~~
hansselten
After there positive responds where they asked for my Skype and said that they
were willing to send me a NDA, I replied with both my Skype ID and told them
to send the NDA over, and this is on Sunday. So on Monday I replied if they
got my replay and it's Tuesday now.

I might sound a bit dramatic but I gave them a lot of info and and they might
thought why do we need this kid.

~~~
notahacker
Or because they can't sign an NDA without their lawyer looking at it and their
lawyer doesn't like Mondays, or because your idea sounds like an interesting
one for the next strategy meeting which just got postponed until November, or
it's Bob's job to deal with that stuff and Bob's on holiday, or it's Bob's job
to deal with that stuff and Bob doesn't particularly care for your idea. Or
even, in an ideal world, because your idea sounds utterly amazing and they
want to spend a lot of time discussing it internally but simply have other
things going on right now, or want to research before calling you on Skype.

Trust me, it's often difficult enough to get a reply when the other company
has a long term client relationship and is financially incentivised to reply
on a particular date...

That doesn't mean they won't care to follow up with you at some point, and it
doesn't mean don't chase at the end of the week if you haven't heard from
them, but 36 hours is a very short time in business unless you're top of the
list of priorities. And if you were their only priority then you should be
more worried about where they'd get the money to support the partnership from
;-)

~~~
hansselten
Best reply yet ;).

